# 2009 Door Recall Modification - Not Happy



## Blizzard

Had the door recall modification done a few months ago and only used the MH a few times since.

Went to close the door today and it pulled the top of the skirt away from the side of the van. That's some long term fix !

Off to the dealers AGAIN !


----------



## LynneKen

We were not impressed with the "fix" either, dealer also not impressed he suggested that we complain to Swift but we opted to use the original door strut instead and not take a chance, so much for the long term fix as you rightly say.

I would be interested to know what Swift are going to do for you I hope not just stick the skirt back on??.

Lynne


----------



## b16duv

Hi Blizzard,

Did you fit that catch yourself? It really doesn't look like something a manufacturer would fit. Surely it should be at the opposite side of the door from the hinges? The width of the door will provide too much leverage when closing, pulling the catch from the skirt (assuming the force to release catch is greater than the securing strength of the screws used.

David


----------



## Grizzly

You should be so lucky !

We're sitting on a Greek campsite with a broken new door. A couple of days ago we went to unlock it and there was a dreadful sound of something internal breaking and all the lock mechanism went loose.

We are now only able to open it if we roll down the window and open it from outside. This means that anyone else can open it this way and so we have to exit via the cab doors - not easy with the seats turned round and the silver screens on and all our odds and bits in the front. 

So much for Euromax doors.

G


----------



## Blizzard

LynneKen said:


> I would be interested to know what Swift are going to do for you I hope not just stick the skirt back on??.
> Lynne


Thanks Lynne - I'll update with a result once sorted.


----------



## Blizzard

b16duv said:


> Hi Blizzard,
> 
> Did you fit that catch yourself? It really doesn't look like something a manufacturer would fit. Surely it should be at the opposite side of the door from the hinges? The width of the door will provide too much leverage when closing, pulling the catch from the skirt (assuming the force to release catch is greater than the securing strength of the screws used.
> 
> David


Hi David,

Definitely not fitted by me :lol:

I think there would be a problem with fitting the bracket on the opposite side of the door to the hinges, in that the door will not open any further than the angle shown in the pic, due to the protrusion of the trims. 
In fact, when the skirt pulled loose by only a few millimetres, the plastic trims ended up touching each other.


----------



## Blizzard

Grizzly said:


> We're sitting on a Greek campsite with a broken new door. A couple of days ago we went to unlock it and there was a dreadful sound of something internal breaking and all the lock mechanism went loose.
> 
> So much for Euromax doors.
> 
> G


Hi Grizzly,

That sounds like a nightmare for you ?

Is there anything of a Swift network in Greece, or am I being over optimistic and will you have to wait until you get back ?


----------



## b16duv

Is the catch just secured to the skirt then? Wouldn't have thought that would be strong enough! If they fitted different hinges, the door could open 180 degrees and lie flush against the body.

David

ps didn't think you'd fitted it, but it does have a certain heath-robinson look about it :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Grizzly said:


> You should be so lucky !
> 
> We're sitting on a Greek campsite with a broken new door. A couple of days ago we went to unlock it and there was a dreadful sound of something internal breaking and all the lock mechanism went loose.
> 
> We are now only able to open it if we roll down the window and open it from outside. This means that anyone else can open it this way and so we have to exit via the cab doors - not easy with the seats turned round and the silver screens on and all our odds and bits in the front.
> 
> So much for Euromax doors.
> 
> G


Sorry to hear that, see if you can get at the inner workings as it could be a plastic bit that has broken and super glue it

Good luck

Peter


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks Blizzard for your concern and Peter for your helpful suggestion. To be honest we're a bit concerned that, if we start investigating the internals, we might make it even worse. At the moment the door does shut but, if it were to jam open it would be a complete nightmare. 

We've not seen any caravan or motorhome dealers at all in Greece; odd when the roads are lined with outlets that sell you everything from a forklift truck to a new taxi via a long low loader.

We might try somewhere in Italy on the way home ( or France as it is a French door) but most likely will be calling our dealer when we get back.

G


----------



## Blizzard

b16duv said:


> Is the catch just secured to the skirt then? Wouldn't have thought that would be strong enough! If they fitted different hinges, the door could open 180 degrees and lie flush against the body.
> 
> David
> 
> ps didn't think you'd fitted it, but it does have a certain heath-robinson look about it :lol:


David,

After a response from a couple of the Swift team on another forum, it may be that the screws used are too short and needs investigating. I dropped it off at my dealer earlier so that the service people can have a look at it during the week.

All of our caravans had door hinges that allowed the doors to fully open and lock flat against the side of the van. Don't know if this is an option on a MH.

Fingers crossed it gets sorted soon.


----------



## PFS600

Hi Blizzard, we had the door mod done on our's, but told them to leave the plastic catch off as it look's cheap and tacky and really does not serve a purpose


----------



## Blizzard

PFS600 said:


> Hi Blizzard, we had the door mod done on our's, but told them to leave the plastic catch off as it look's cheap and tacky and really does not serve a purpose


"Cheap and tacky" - That was very politely put, I can think of a more accurate description but the profanity filter would just delete it :lol:

Did your mod include removing the gas strut and if so, do you not have any method of holding the door open now ?


----------



## andymac

Ive had the new door fitted, along with the retaining catch, but I wont use it, because I can see it will cause further bodywork damage. 

The door is much better built than the previous door, but now I am having to go back to my dealer as the botton catch on the inside of the door will not lock itself properly, you can push it out from the bottom when its fully shut, and boy does it take a good slam to shut  

Andy


----------



## suggate

Hi All we are newbies to Motor homes.We have been having trouble with our door it wont close properly and if you push it from the inside at the top it will open.We now feel that if it was broken into how would the Insurance company deal with this as there is a product recall on the door from Swift which were not told about when we purchased our Bessacarr E 520.


----------



## Grizzly

Hi and welcome to MHF.

There are a lot of posts about the doors on various Swift models and Swift seem to be dealing with the problem very fairly and replacing the doors when necessary.

Your best bet would be to contact your dealer and ask them to get on to it pdq. It might be helpful to print copies of letters from others on MHF who have had replacement doors to show your dealer that this is not just your van with a problem.

G


----------



## suggate

*Bessacarr E520*

We have been back three times about the door,it wasnt until we complained about the door that they told us there was a recall on all 2007 doors.,which we cant expect to be done till September!


----------

